# We made the cover for Golden Retriever Weekly



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Love your story and the cover!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Your story made me cry--so inspirational. It's a beautiful cover and such a touching story behind it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nathalie*

Nathalie

Congratulations to you for getting the cover of GR Weekly and what a beautiful story of Belle, General and Jolie and Jax!
The picture of you and your children is wonderful!!
Happy Holidays!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nat,

Thats wonderful to officially see this! I know that everyone on here appreciates you sharing this and your story with us. Jax and Jolie are definitely a silver lining for a VERY dark cloud that your family is emerging from. Can't believe how big the pups are getting and how beautiful and full of life and love they are. The wonderful home and love that you've given them definitely shows! Give them kisses from me and Max.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Thanks again guys. Yes, the pups are really getting bigger. I think Jolie is almost at her size and she will be a small one. Jax has a bit to go, but I don't think he will be the 100lb giant like General. We've had a few tears during the weekend, but the Jax-man doesn't leave my side for too long. I woke up this morning with Jax literally on top of me. Jolie has a pillow that she lays on which is in the middle of Rob and I.

I hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats on the cover!!! Great story and another way to memorialize Belle and General. Jax and Jolie look great!! I give you and your daughter credit for wearing black around goldens. Good thing the camera wasn't zoomed in too close...ha, ha!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful picture and congratulations on making the cover story. You can feel your love for Belle and General in your words and finding Jolie and Jax made me want to cry. Happy New Year and thank you for sharing your story.


----------

